# Burke County 2012



## dixon413 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok, guys let's get some reports and updates on Burke county started for the year.  Looks to be a good one with the number of big shooter deer I have gotten on camera. Can't wait for Saturday!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 5, 2012)

I won't be hunting down there until the end of September. I have to much going on between now and then. The little time I have will be hunted in Warren County. 
But when I do make it, the prerut will be kicking in and there's always some nice bucks cruising our property!!


----------



## dixon413 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well guys, Been hunting alot since season opened and haven't had much luck in the morning. Just a few does. In the evenings we are seeing deer every hunt. Have actually been seeing alot of deer an hour or so before dark. Of course bigger bucks are moving at dark. All deer feeding on acorns and persimmons now. They havent touched our plots much yet.


----------



## mcfsf33 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been on 4 hunts so far and seen deer on 3 of them. No shooters yet! Deer on our place also are hitting the acorns hard and the peanuts in the evening. Heading down tomorrow for few days. I will keep you posted.


----------



## BANDT (Sep 27, 2012)

hunted there twice. saw deer both times. does. no bucks yet


----------



## BurkeFarm1919 (Sep 30, 2012)

Does anyone know where you can get corn on the cob around waynesboro.


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## mcfsf33 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well been on 7 hunts now and seen 17 deer total. Missed a nice buck last week, had him at 35 yards and found the only limb between me and him. Thats why they call it hunting. Only advice I have is if you have acorns hunt them.


----------



## mcfsf33 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well stuck a 8 pt saturday morning, had a complete pass through. But no deer and little blood. Makes me want to give up bow hunting sometimes. Only the 2nd deer I have ever lost. But its 2 to many. Oh well gonna go back wednesday and see if i see any buzzards. Deer movement is great alot better than last years disapointing season. 9 hunts so far 24 SIGHTINGS. I'm liking my odds.


----------



## eschnitz (Oct 8, 2012)

Deer are killing the persimmons and starting to hit the peas some. Alot of scrapes and rubs popping up the last couple weeks but all buck pictures are at night no antler sightings yet.


----------



## BANDT (Oct 10, 2012)

Havent been down in a couple of weeks. Hunting there this weekend with the smoke pole. I'll let y'all know whats going on then


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 14, 2012)

Hunted Saturday, and Sunday and have seen deer every hunt. Bucks are in full prerut mode and are cruising strong. Harvested a 31/2 year old 8 pointer.. 15 inch inside spread yesterday. Not a wall hanger but my biggest with a muzzleloader.


----------



## Echo (Oct 14, 2012)

BurkeFarm1919 said:


> Does anyone know where you can get corn on the cob around waynesboro.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


 

Lakeside Restuarant ought to be able to hook you up.


----------



## BANDT (Oct 16, 2012)

was able to get two hunts in over the weekend and saw deer both times. acorns falling everywhere. wish I was there now


----------



## dixon413 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep, got a nice cold front moving in tomorrow for the weekend. Should make for some good hunting this weekend. Can't wait to get in the stand this evening and try it.

MCFSF33, YOU FIND YOUR BUCK?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 21, 2012)

We saw alot of deer this weekend but no big bucks were harvested. Weather was awesome this weekend!!


----------



## dixon413 (Oct 23, 2012)

young bucks are now chasing!


----------



## dixon413 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mature boys will be chasing before long!!


----------



## BANDT (Oct 24, 2012)

only got down there one time over the weekend. took monday off and headed down there that morning..shot a doe @ 80 yards but couldnt find here. no blood, just one small piece of meat. looked like a piece of back strap. must have hit her high. owell, stinks for sure, but not the end of the world. only deer I saw. might have saw more but after I shot, my hunt was pretty much over. shot @ 8 am


----------



## benellisbe (Oct 26, 2012)

Mature bucks haven't quite started chasing in south burke or on my jefferson/burke county line property.  They are definitely cruising, but we are still a week to 10 days away from full on rut.


----------



## mikep (Oct 30, 2012)

Heading up on Thursday afternoon.  Wind should be calmed down a lot by then.  The weekend is looking nice.  Any updates from anyone?


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Headed down to the farm on Thursday for 5 days...past experience tells me rut should be hitting right about now.  Hope that's the case...new job and a 1 year old may make this my only hunt this year.


----------



## mikep (Oct 31, 2012)

One more day!  I'm getting excited.  Hopefully this wind will calm down some.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 1, 2012)

GaFarmHunter said:


> Headed down to the farm on Thursday for 5 days...past experience tells me rut should be hitting right about now.  Hope that's the case...new job and a 1 year old may make this my only hunt this year.



Good luck!! I'm hunting Warren County in the morning then off to Sardis for the afternoon hunt through Sunday morning. I hope your right!! I hear its on in Warren County too!!


----------



## dixon413 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, seen lots of bucks cruising and a few young deer chasing. Just waiting on old big boy to come running her by me. Good luck everybody.


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Nov 25, 2012)

Shot a mature 10 on 11-3 at the farm.  Saw several does Friday morning, but nothing chasing.  He was cruising a rub line Saturday morning.  Tarsals were black as pitch, and he STUNK.  Need to get the pictures off my phone, and I'll post.


----------



## BANDT (Jan 5, 2013)

guess no one hunted in december lol

im going tomorrow and next weekend. maybe one will make a mistake


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 6, 2013)

I went and smoked a doe!! But you already knew that


----------

